# Compound coaches near St Louis MO???



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just getting back into shooting (compound)......I'd prefer to spend some money on quality coaching now before the bad habits creep back in.

That being said, the NAA website listed the closest coach some 4 hours away in the Memphis TN area. Is there another place I should be looking for a list of available coaches or are they really that scarce?

I can only get so much out of reading and watching videos....I was hoping for more personalized instruction (I picture the typical 'golf' lesson) and perhaps an actual training/practice plan, equipment analysis, etc.

Thanks in advance for any guidance...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*ill help*

im in st charles mo. ben coaching for 13 years. ben shooting from 1966.. call mike @ 636 233 1979 ill get you shooting right fast... certifed grade 2 inst.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Tired of missing ??*

:shade: U READY FOR A LEASON YET?????:mg: CALL ME


----------

